# Lower or rims first?



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i always believed in lowering the car first then buying rims that would fit the car once its lowered. although i always try to do both at the same time to save myself from any hassles.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I think do it together as one it would safe some money and most importantly hassles. Lowering the car actually is risky on the other hand provided you have reliable suspensions however, rims play an important role especially if you drive the car at high speed.


----------



## smithz (Aug 12, 2010)

agree with cruze-control, you need to lowering the car first then buying rims so that would fit the car once its lowered. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cruze-control.html


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to get the 18 inch rims from factory so lowering would be a first for me....or 2nd. Not sure, either way - rims than lowering and if possible at the same time.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah. its a lot safer to do it at the same time. that way the shop can make sure everything fits fine. you dont want a car that looks but cant rive properly because it doesnt fit ok.


----------

